# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Σκοταδοφοβια

## Lacrymosa

Μετα απο ενα τραυματικο περιστατικο (δεν θελω να αναφερθω) που συνεβη πριν μια βδομαδα φοβαμαι να κοιμηθω το βραδυ και δεν θελω να κοιμαμαι.. πινω πολλους καφεδες για να αντεχω και αφηνω το φως ανοιχτο, τρεμω και δεν μπορω να ελεγξω το τρεμουλο.. τις προαλλες ενω με ειχε πιασει καμια ωρα υπνος (με αναμμενα φωτα στο δωματιο) ενιωσα οτι ξανασυμβαινει και ουρλιαξα, ηρθε η μαμα μου κ μου μιλουσε να με καθησυχασει και ετρεμα τοσο που δεν το καταλαβαινα και μου λεει γιατι τρεμεις ετσι και της λεω δεν το κανω εγω μονο του γινεται.. θελω να μενω με τα ματια ανοιχτα να βλεπω και να αντιλαμβανομαι ο,τι συμβαινει, δεν θελω να κοιμηθω γιατι δεν ξερω τι μπορει να (ξανα)συμβει... φοβαμαι το σκοταδι παρα πολυ το χω φοβηθει ενω παλιοτερα δν ειχα τετοιο θεμα.. οποιος θελει να πει κατι ευπροσδεκτο

----------


## Lacrymosa

Οποιος μπορουσε να μου πει κατι επ αυτου θα το εκτιμουσα δεοντως.. ξερω οτι μολις το ανοιξα το θεμα κ ειναι νωρις κτλ, απλα δν εχω ιντερνετ και μπαινω απο καφε, θα μπω σε μια βδομαδα ξανα πιστευω να δω απαντησεις... να πω οτι το συγκεκριμενο με εχει ταραξει πολυ.. γτ δεν κοιμαμαι κ εχω πονοκεφαλους κ δεν θελω κ να κοιμηθω... μισω το σκοταδι κ τον υπνο.. επισης η θεραπεια με την κορτιζονη τελειωσε.. καλο καλοκαιρι αυτα

----------


## Tomhet

Κρατώ μια επιφύλαξη για όλα αυτά που θα πω αλλά μου γεννήθηκαν οι εξής σκέψεις....
Με το να βαφτίζεις με ονόματα έτσι απλά όλα αυτά που σου συμβαίνουν δεν νομίζω οτι βοηθάς αλλά μάλιστα φέρνεις τον εαυτό σου σε ακόμα πιο δύσκολη θέση.
Βαφτίζοντας μια κατάσταση μέσα απο ένα πολύ πρόσφατο περιστατικό, αμέσως σαν "σκοταδοφοβία" ή "υπνοφοβία" κλπκλπ και μάλιστα περιγράφοντας την με λόγια όπως "μισώ το σκοτάδι και τον ύπνο" και άλλα τέτοια νομίζω οτι απλά το φορτώνεις με αρνητικές σκέψεις περισσότερο απο όσο θα έπρεπε.
Θεωρώντας πως είσαι ενηλικη, δες οτι δεν βοηθάει σε κάτι να αναφέρεσαι με τόσο βαριες λέξεις σε κάτι το οποίο μπορεί απλά να είναι περαστικό καθώς είναι πολύ πρόσφατο όπως αναφέρεις. 
Το βλέπω λίγο καταστροφολογικό το κείμενο σου, και δεν βλέπω πουθενά να αφήνεις κάποιο περιθώριο αυτοκριτικής και λάθους απο πλευράς σου. 
Ότι και να συνέβει...κυριολεκτικά, ότι και να συνέβει...δεν νομίζεις οτι ειναι λιγο βιαστικό απο πλευράς σου να το βαφτίζεις έτσι και κυριότερα να είσαι ήδη προκατειλημμένη και να το αντιμετωπίζεις σαν να είναι κάτι που ....ίσως και να μην είναι?
Έχει τύχει πχ να γίνω μάρτυρας άσχημου περιστατικού το οποίο με βασάνιζε για αρκετό καιρό αλλά δεν το βάφτισα αμέσως φοβία και κυριότερα, να το αντιμετωπίζω κιόλας αμέσως σαν φοβία. Δεν θα βοηθούσε σε τίποτα...
Θεωρώ δε πως εκφράζοντας το δημόσια, κινδυνεύεις να σου δώσει κάποιος μια απάντηση που ουσιαστικά θα αποδέχεται τα λεγόμενα σου, τροφοδοτώντας σου περισσότερο την πεποίθηση οτι πρόκειται για "φοβία" δικαιολογώντας την μέχρι τώρα στάση σου.

----------


## masterridley

Κοίτα στο σκοτάδι πολλά μπορούν να συμβούν που έπειτα μας φαίνονται αληθοφανή...
όπως πχ να δεις δαίμονες ή να νιώσεις ότι πεθαίνεις κτλ. Εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου
έχει συμβεί τίποτα απ'αυτά αλλά είχα μια φίλη ας πούμε που είχε δει τον Σατανά και
δεν έλεγε να ηρεμήσει για κάτι βδομάδες! Το θέμα είναι να καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό
είναι αποτέλεσμα της πίεσης ή του άγχους σου και ότι στην πραγματικότητα ΔΕΝ
πρόκειται να σου συμβεί τίποτα κακό. Νομίζω η συνειδητή έκθεση στο σκοτάδι για
πολλή ώρα με τη συμπαράσταση κάποιου φίλου θα σε βοηθούσε να απευαισθητοποιηθείς.

----------


## den_katalavenw...

Καλησπέρα

θα στο εξηγησω απλα γιατι μου αρεσουνε τα απλα πραγματα και ο αλλος να το καταλαβενει ευκολα αυτα που λεω...

η ολη φοβια που επαθες ειναι απο ενα περιστατικο δηλαδη ας πουμε καπως τρομαξες και εγινε τωρα φοβια... με το περασμα του χρονου αν αρχισεις να εκτειθεσε στο σκοταδι θα δεις οτι δεν παθαινεις κατι και σιγα σιγα θα αρχισει καπως να ανευενει η αυτοπεποιθηση σου οτι δηλαδη θα το νικησεις... και στο τελος θα δεις οτι δεν ειναι κατι το οποιο μπορει να σου προκαλεσει καποιο κακο...


επισης χωρις να θελω να σε ανχωσω αλλα οτι ειναι να γινει στο σκοταδι δεν μπορει ανετα να γινει και στο φως της ημερας ? χωρις να θελω να σε ανχωσω κτλ αρα αφου γενικα δεν γινετε την ημερα δεν θα γινει και το βραδυ και δεν θα γινει ποτε...


και θα σου πρωτεινω και κατι αλλο και ας φανει λιγο μπεμπεκιστικο... κοιμησου στο ιδιο δωματιο με την μητερα σου για 2-3 ημερες να ηρεμησεις λιγο... η φωναξε καμια φιλη να κοιμηθητε μαζι στο ιδιο δωματιο οπως ενοει ο masterridley...


απλα εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι απλα ενας φοβος περαστικος που θα δεις οτι γενικα για λιγες ημερες δεν θα γινει κατι και ολα θα πανε καλα...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ LACRIMOSA.
ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ!
ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!
ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΛΥΨΕΙ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΔΩ!!
ΣΕ ΠΕΡΗΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΓΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ!!!
ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ!!!

----------


## giorgos panou

μην τρομαζεις ασκοπα!! κι να προσεχεις την υγειασου, πολλα εχουν να κανουν με αυτό, ακομα κι το πιο απλο .
προσωπικα πριν λιγεσ μερες ειδα κατι πραγματα, ειδα πολύ εντονα κι τοσα αληθινα πραγματα που με τρομαξαν, όμως μετα καταλαβα ότι δεν ηταν αυτό που φοβομουν αλλα ειχε να κανει με το ότι ειμουν αυπνος πολύ καιρο κι ειχα παραισθησεις.
βεβαια υπαρχουν κι περιστατικα που οντως είναι περιεργα, όπως αυτό που συναιβηκε πριν μια βδομαδα στην ερημικη περιοχη της νοτιοανατολυκης αττικη!! οπου δυο κοπελες ειδαν την ιδια ωρα, τις ιδιες εικονες, τα ιδια προσωπα με την ιδια κινηση μες στην νυχτα!! το περιεργο είναι ότι οι κοπελες δεν ηταν μαζι ,αλλα σε αποσταση 1χιλ. , !!!! 
αυτό βεβαια μπορει να είναι χαλασμενο τηλ. αλλα το αποτελλεσμα είναι να εχει τρομοκρατηθεί σχεδόν μια ολοκληρη γειτονια!!
παντος το πιο κακο δεν είναι αυτό που μπορει να νομιζες ότι ειδες, αλλα αυτό που μπορει να σε κανει να πραξεις,όπως μια πολη συμπαθητικη κι τοσο χαμογελαστη κοπελιτσα, οπου εβλεπε συνεχως δαιμωνες, εβλεπε διαφορα προσωπα να της λεν πως θα της παρουν την ψυχη κι αλλα τετοια! αποτελλεσμα, αυτές οι αιδιες που η κακομιρα νομιζε ότι υπηρχαν, γτ. δεν ειδε κανεισ κατι, αλλα μονο στην φαντασια της, όμως το κακο εγινε, από το φοβο της επεσε από καποιο πολύ υψηλο σημειο κι παιθανε!! ενας τοσο αδικος θανατος, μια τοσο βλακοδης αυτοκτονια!!!

----------

